# New R.I.P. round by G2



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone seen this yet? it's pretty much a fragmentation round and has massive damage potential, at least thats what i got out of the movie. it seems like it would be a huge liability with the shrapnel going everywhere though. thoughts?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea its all over FB, that will be outlawed for sure... IMO of course  

by the way the first round of production sold out...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i figure the same thing as EZ and they will be outlawed at some point. but from the video they look like they do amazing work. would love to get my hands on a box or two before they do.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Check this round out....


http://money.cnn.com/2014/01/30/smallbusiness/multiple-impact-bullet/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I would hate to try to explain to a jury of my peers why I had to shoot (in self defense) another person using R.I.P. ammunition...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I would love to see more tests on this round. If it comes out in .380 I am buying it!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> I would hate to try to explain to a jury of my peers why I had to shoot (in self defense) another person using R.I.P. ammunition...


Just playing devils advocate here.. but if you didn't make it (reload) how can you be held responsible if its legal to buy?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Just playing devils advocate here.. but if you didn't make it (reload) how can you be held responsible if its legal to buy?


Because you never know what a jury is going to do. It may not be illegal but the prosecutor will repeat "He shot the victim with a gun called the Judge using RIP bullets ladies and gentleman of the jury. He was just waiting for the chance to be Judge, Jury, and executioner!"

It may sound funny to most of us, but to people that don't own or like guns it will be effective. 

And yes, I have heard prosecutors demonize the gun/ammo, especially when the gun/ammo is named like that; and out worked.

Mr. A


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Not sure I'm buying that. If everything is legal how can you be found at fault? Still playing the advocate here, no dog in the fight... But that judge and jury would get an appeal from my law team for sure 

By the way mr. A ... Instead of saying it is LEGAL, you say it might not be ILLEGAL, well played..


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel with the way the bullet separates into shrapnel inside the body is far better than someone using a FMJ where you would have complete pass through with the possibility of harming at least 1 other innocent person. It's doing its job if it gets in there and destroys everything as long as it doesn't exit. That's been the goal for LE rounds for many years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

F1504X4 said:


> I feel with the way the bullet separates into shrapnel inside the body is far better than someone using a FMJ where you would have complete pass through with the possibility of harming at least 1 other innocent person. It's doing its job if it gets in there and destroys everything as long as it doesn't exit. That's been the goal for LE rounds for many years.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you watch the video, the frags only open up a wound Chanel for the center projectile. It's solid copper, seems to me its small and i dont think itll carry much thump in the end.. don't get me wrong, I love copper bullets..


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Just playing devils advocate here.. but if you didn't make it (reload) how can you be held responsible if its legal to buy?


From my perspective, in a self defense type shooting... I am shooting to stop the threat. By using a round that was specifically designed to implode on impact and send lethal shrapnel throughout the body cavity with the intent to kill, a jury may be persuaded to believe that by using this type of deadly projectile, your intent was not to merely stop the threat, but to kill.

I don't think I would want to be the test case.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

my issue with it is that the shrapnel spreads out a lot and seems to pass through the test material quite far. if you watch the video from 38-40 seconds you can see the tiny holes on the sides of the paper opening up. with a normal hollow point round that is designed to stop inside the body you dont have to worry much about hitting anything else. but with this ammo it seems like there is a decent chance that the shrapnel can hit anything behind and slightly to the sides of the target.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> I don't think I would want to be the test case.


I agree on that for sure.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Very much like a flechette round. 
Think Ill stick with the Hornady Custom Handgun ammo in the short 9mm.
I dont shoot jacketed bullets very often --- but when I do, make mine a Hornady XTP. 
The XTP bullet has been a great performer for me in the 9mmx17mm, 9mm luger and 38 special.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

F1504X4 said:


> I feel with the way the bullet separates into shrapnel inside the body is far better than someone using a FMJ where you would have complete pass through with the possibility of harming at least 1 other innocent person. It's doing its job if it gets in there and destroys everything as long as it doesn't exit. That's been the goal for LE rounds for many years.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Depends in a smaller round like.380 you are better off with FMJ


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like this guy Minnowhead, thanks for that video.. he proved exactly what i was thinking, im still suprised the base of the bullet went as far into the gel as it did.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Then add a heavy winter coat and that thing won't penetrate much at all. I'll keep my critical defense rounds any day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Minnow, informative.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> G2 RIP R.I.P. ammo review Part II: vs. Federal HST in ballistic gel, denim, and plywood - YouTube


Great video and review but that guy is really against the rip round. I like the round more now after seeing the video.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lotaluck said:


> Great video and review but that guy is really against the rip round. I like the round more now after seeing the video.


i dont, i think the federal is much much better


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What summed it up for me was the 'fail to feed'. Those trocar tips must be hanging up on the feed ramp. Not to mention the rumored price tag at $12 a bullet!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Minnowhead 

Thanks for posting the videos. I ended up subbing to the guy&#8217;s channel.
His method of testing bullets is a bit more precise than mine, by a long shot.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No problem fellas. I like his methods too. I'm trying to find one on the Glaser Safety rounds in .380. Would really like to see if this guy has ever done any tests with it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This is all I could find on the Glaser. It's not much.


----------

